# إعراب: لا شيء



## Afsar

من فضلكم  أيتهما إعرابها صحيح؟

لا شئَ / شئُ )يُعجبني لأنني حزين


----------



## rayloom

لا شيءَ يعجبني لأنني حزين 
لا النافية للجنس لا محل لها من الإعراب
شيء اسم لا منصوبة

لا يعجبني شيءٌ لأنني حزين
لا النافية لا عمل لها ولا محل لها من الإعراب
شيء فاعل مرفوع

همزة شيء تكتب على السطر ما لم تكن مفتوحة منونة فتكتب هكذا شيئا


----------

